
Google is working on a Telegram competitor with Bot features and AI - bkfh
https://orat.io/blog/google-is-working-on-a-facebook-messenger-rival-with-bot-features-and-ai/
======
3x14159265
telegram is already doing a great job with their bot platform. hard to catch
up for google...

~~~
bkfh
Sure, but I think Google has still the advantage of having millions of
millions of users already using at least one platform. And if this messenger
will be delivered through Android, this will be some hard competition for
other messengers

